# Looking for an artist for commissioned work.



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking for a artist to do images related to a home brew chapter. Contact, and reference information will be needed. If interest PM me with information on prices, reasonable deadlines, financial arrangements ect.

May also commission related work in the future if work is satisfactory.


----------

